# Sept 2018 TT 245ps



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Just been viewing Elite Remaps site, they source software from Germany I believe :-http://www.eliteremaps.com/tuning/audi/tt/8s-ph2-092018/20-tfsi-power-245


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It's the same engine as the Mk7.5 GTI Performance Pack

I'm still a bit confused by the stock performance figures, can't understand why the 245PS Quattro is slower 0-60 than the 230PS version. 0.6s difference :?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

J400uk said:


> It's the same engine as the Mk7.5 GTI Performance Pack
> 
> I'm still a bit confused by the stock performance figures, can't understand why the 245PS Quattro is slower 0-60 than the 230PS version. 0.6s difference :?


Have you got links to the performance data for both?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Number86 said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > It's the same engine as the Mk7.5 GTI Performance Pack
> ...


New one is listed as the 45 TFSI in all the marketing blurb, stats below:









Old 230PS stats are still on Audi.co.uk


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

J400uk said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > J400uk said:
> ...


Hi,
Are you comparing like for like?
The screenshot shows 0-100km/h (62mph) but you are quoting 0-60mph.
Because of gearing there can often be 0.5 second between 0-60mph and 0-100km/h times on the same car.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I cant believe Im saying this but Im more interested in whether they improved the emissions & CO2. I was like 3g short of being in a lower category with my old 2015 2.0 Quattro S-tronic. 

I bet that 7-speed transmission is going to be the game changer. ( I was genuinely surprised that the car had 6 speed in an era where automatics now have up to 8-9 speeds).


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> Are you comparing like for like?
> The screenshot shows 0-100km/h (62mph) but you are quoting 0-60mph.
> Because of gearing there can often be 0.5 second between 0-60mph and 0-100km/h times on the same car.
> ...


Yep. Just dug out the 2015 brochure from when I got mine, it was 0-62mph back then too. Something is dodgy about either the original or new figures, they do not compute!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

J400uk said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


If I am reading this right the old figures quote max output in PS, whilst the new figures seem to quote the max output in HP? If I am right this could be the reason.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

PS and HP are the same thing - PS is the German for HP


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> PS and HP are the same thing - PS is the German for HP


Not quite the same 100 PS = 98.6 HP


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe Audi are now being more realistic with the 0-60 numbers for the 2Q after historical events...?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

The reason might be new WLTP regulations... Audi might have had to decrease performance to be able to match the expected figures.

Or... simply a typo. Difficult to believe the quattro is not quicker than FWD... :roll:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Steve2017TTS said:


> RobinHelsby said:
> 
> 
> > PS and HP are the same thing - PS is the German for HP
> ...


I stand corrected.

https://www.quora.com/What-is-difference-between-PS-HP


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Just to close this thread off, turns out the original figures are wrong. Audi have published the updated figures and they seem more in line with the pre-facelift TT. FWD Manual is 5.9s, S-Tronic 5.8s and Quattro 5.2s


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Despite the same performance. I said it once and I will said it again. That 7 speed will be a game changer. I always felt like the TT lacked one more gear. The car was built 2015 onward. It was a surprise that it was 6 speed Stronic back then. With all the competition being either 7 speed minimum or even 8!


----------

